

Ask HN: Gut instinct quote for this Android Project - michelleM

Hi,<p>I'm looking for suggestions on how much to offer/expect for an Android Project contract. I have a New Mum website which users can submit shopping tips to (it's mostly my friends at the moment). My boyfriend made an iPhone app for the website. It is basically a read-only app for my websites API (apart from login/register). I would like to offer my users an Android app also. The project description is:<p>-Splash screen<p>-Register screen (Facebook &#38; Email)<p>-Login screen (Facebook &#38; Email)<p>-Map screen showing ~100 icon markers (custom icon and popup)<p>--Map marker icons can be filtered by category, and API searched by date and title/location<p>-Detail screen, after you click on a map marker. It has 1 main image, hosted on my website and some details describing the item.<p>-iPhone graphics would be provided, but the Android developer will have to manage all Android design (for phones and tablets etc)<p>This isn't a job offer (just yet!), I would just like your 'gut instinct' quote, and any supporting comments or suggestions. I hope the app would be ready in 1 or 2 weeks, is that reasonable?<p>If there are any questions, I'll be glad to answer where I can!<p>You can also contact me at MichelleMarch8 at gmail.<p>Merci,<p>Michelle<p>Update: while this is a Europe centric request, quotes from all over are welcome!
======
stray
Depending on the quality of your API, $4,000-$10,000.

~~~
michelleM
Thanks for your answer stray. The API is CRUD based, but the Android app will
essentially only read the JSON data. May I ask why the large range of $4,000
to $10,000?

~~~
stray
Because it has been my experience that programming against a difficult api
takes about 2.5 times the effort as programming against an easy one.

And without the benefit of seeing the API spec, I have to provide the entire
range.

~~~
michelleM
Thankyou for clarifying, that makes sense. Can I also ask, how your quote is
weighted given the project description and time-frame that I stated? Are you
using a base rate per hour and then compounding project difficulty or is it
only given the project description? I'm a little unsure how such quotes are
derived.

~~~
stray
The base rate is not directly related to effort. It is instead based on value.

Sometimes this makes for easy money. Usually it does not. Almost every
programming project turns out to be far more complicated than originally
thought.

